# Why is my Tamron SP 24-135 part of the lens database on DPP?



## Atlasman (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello, I'm new to this forumâ€”first post!

Does Canon have a 24-135? Is Canon working on a 24-135?

Joseph


----------



## kubelik (Sep 29, 2010)

to my knowledge, DPP doesn't support third party lenses for distortion correction and things like that.

however, it can still read lens data recorded in the EXIF data; for instance, if I am shooting with my Sigma 100-300, under "Lens" it does show 100-300mm and records the correct focal length I took the shot at.

Canon has a 28-135 but no 24-135


----------

